# Need some help with a starter for a Craftsman II



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

New here first post!!!!!!!!!!
Need some help with a starter for a Craftsman II
It has a Tecumseh 12.5 HP 143 416082 service # 1130D
I need the Tecumseh number or the Starter part #

Had this tractor several years and the starter has always given me problems could not keep it secure to the engine no matter what I did.
The existing starter is beyond repair now but I have used LockTiet and installer studs in the block now I can put double nuts no these hoping this will solve my problem of working loose again.

After the started died this past summer I fixed a manual rope starter and this works real good ( this is a easy starting engine )with the exception at times it will kickback and break my rope about one time out of ten starts. At my age don’t have the power to do all this pulling and if the rope don’t break it usually hurts my hand.
I pulled flywheel no problem with the key. Like I said before for a engine of this size if it does not kickback it starts almost every pull.

After having this kickback I wonder if this could be the cause of not keeping starter secure to block.
Any one ever experienced this, and what could be causing the kickback ?
Pete


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

try sears.com go to parts store when you get there. i dont have the cross reference handy. mostsmall engine shops can cross reference that craftsman number. as for the kick back, make sure there is no drag on the engine from attachments such as pto belt


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Tecumseh starter # 36680 replaces # 35763A

Pricey little starter 130.27


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks tommyj3 for that number. Yes it is pricey little starter, at local shop price $156.00 plus tax.
Found one here at much better price.
http://tewarehouse.com/s.nl/it.A/id.5095/.f?fromsla=T

jaybird62: Will check for drag on the engine from attachments such as pto belt that could be causing kickback, never thought about that, my thinking just don’t work as it once did. 
Thanks again


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

I know you said you checked flywheel keyway, but on Tecumseh engines this is a problem that causes kick back. Keyway Part# 32589

Also check plug gap set it at .025 and see if this helps with the kick back.


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes I am aware that the fly wheel key when damaged will cause kickback not only with Tecumseh but other brands as well I have replaced many especially on Briggs push mower.
I did remove the flywheel on this Tecumseh and it was in good condition.

Thanks Pete


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may have a problem with the compression release. Check and make sure you have proper valve lash, too much clearance and the compression release will not work. This can cause problems with electric and manual starters.


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

Guess I screwed up on my last post.
My question was what is the clearance on this model?
917.254791
Also can someone tell me about Pat’s Small Engine Plus and where it is located.
Thanks Pete


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Your numbers are for:

917.254791 Tractor Model Number = could be either American Yard Products or Roper

143.416082 1130D Engine Model Number = Tecumseh OVXL125-202403 

Valve Lash .004 intake .004 exhaust

I have purchased parts from Pat's Small Engine Plus, good service and cheap shipping. I thank they sponsored this website at one time. PSEP is located at:

Pats Small Engine Plus
23416 Baltimore St. NE
East Bethel, MN 55005
Phone# 1-877-654-7737


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

Checked clearance the Intake .15 Exhaust .17 Glade I ask for help here.
My Mechanic’s manual and Master Parts manual are old.
This model not even in Master Parts manual.
In the Mechanics manual clearance for OHV were Intake.05 Exhaust .10
That would have a been a big improvement over what they are now I guess.
Set plug at .25
Thanks for all your help. Pete


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Here,s a manual that will cover your engine. You can save it and print or put on disc for future reference. What's good about this manual is it's free and free is always better.

http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf

I suggested setting plug at .025 to help with kick back, but by the book it should be .030. Try it and see, but you may want to change it back to .030.


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I corrected the valve clearance, The top lock nuts were just finger tight don’t know why the did not come off and cause more problems.
Started it with rope about a dozen times no more kickback.
Thanks for all the help.
Pete


----------

